# Mediaset: Champions in esclusiva nel 2015-18. 2014/15 su Sky.



## admin (10 Febbraio 2014)

Mediaset ha acquistato, in esclusiva, i diritti della Champions League per il triennio che va dal 2015 al 2018 per un somma totale di 700 milioni di euro. Sky, invece, avrà l'esclusiva per l'edizione della prossima stagione: 2014/2015.

Fino ad ora ci sono stati accordi tra Sky e Mediaset che hanno sepolto l'ascia di guerra scambiandosi i diritti tv acquistati. Ma dalla prossima stagione non sarà così. Solo una delle due emittenti trasmetterà la competizione. Non ci sarà più alcuno scambio di diritti. Ricapitolando:

Esclusiva diritti e visione Champions League 2014/2015: Sky

Esclusiva diritti e visione Champions League 2015/2018: Mediaset Premium


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2014)

devo dire a mio padre di togliersi SKY il prossimo anno allora.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2014)

mah, fino al giorno prima della prima partita non ci credo


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Sky si fa il triennio 2015-2018 senza CL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ma non credo proprio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Alla fine troveranno un patto ed entrambi la faranno vedere.


----------



## Denni90 (10 Febbraio 2014)

nel caso fosse vero ciao ciao pacchetto sport


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Troveranno un accordo secondo me.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

La notizia è un'altra... e non tutti l'hanno capita. 700M è una cifra altissima, che attualmente SKY paga per ottenere i diritti di tutta la Serie A. Mediaset attualmente spende 500M per tutto lo sport e 100M per i film. Ergo... non potrebbe mai permettersi di offrire una simile cifra solo per la CL se non avesse le spalle coperte da un investitore straniero che collabori col biscione. E lo dicono tutte le fonti che stanno riportando la notizia. Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che, guarda caso, adesso ci stiamo interessando anche alla costruzione dello stadio... a me pare evidente che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La notizia è un'altra... e non tutti l'hanno capita. 700M è una cifra altissima, che attualmente SKY paga per ottenere i diritti di tutta la Serie A. Mediaset non potrebbe mai permettersi di offrire una simile cifra se non avesse le spalle coperte da un investitore straniero che collabori col biscione. E lo dicono tutte le fonti che stanno riportando la notizia. Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che, guarda caso, adesso ci stiamo interessando anche alla costruzione dello stadio... a me pare evidente che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.



Fusione stile dragonball di Milan ed Inter?
Investitori stranieri in Mediolanum e al Milan?
Naaaaaa


----------



## O Animal (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La notizia è un'altra... e non tutti l'hanno capita. 700M è una cifra altissima, che attualmente SKY paga per ottenere i diritti di tutta la Serie A. Mediaset non potrebbe mai permettersi di offrire una simile cifra se non avesse le spalle coperte da un investitore straniero che collabori col biscione. E lo dicono tutte le fonti che stanno riportando la notizia. Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che, guarda caso, adesso ci stiamo interessando anche alla costruzione dello stadio... a me pare evidente che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.



Anche secondo me Mediaset o meglio Fininvest non ha tutta questa grana... Potrebbe anche solo essere un sistema di manipolazione delle informazioni per sviare i competitors e fare altre operazioni sotto banco... i Berlusconi non sono nuovi a questi tipo di attività...

Per il triennio 2012-2015 Sky mi pare che avesse pagato una cifra intorno ai 390 milioni, sarebbe strano un rincaro del genere...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

perfetto, ancora un anno a sky, poi disdetta e si passa a premium..


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma dalla prossima stagione non sarà così. Solo una delle due emittenti trasmetterà la competizione. Non ci sarà più alcuno scambio di diritti.*

Crediamoci


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a me pare evidente che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.



Al Jazeera dietro tutto questo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2014)

tanto la champions non sarà un nostro problema


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Febbraio 2014)

Troveranno un accordo sicuramente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ora che la notizia è ufficiale, ecco come stanno le cose nel dettaglio: 

*Stagione 2014/2015*

- Tutte le partite della CL saranno su SKY
- La miglior partita del mercoledì sarà una esclusiva assoluta Mediaset, in chiaro.
- Tutte le partite del'Europa League in chiaro e in pay saranno su Mediaset Premium.

*Triennio 2015/2018*

- Tutte le partite della CL, in chiaro e pay, nonché la diretta streaming su dispositivi mobile e fissi, sarà su Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sa che è ufficiale, hanno appena dato la notizia su Rete 4, non penso si dileggino da soli dando notizie false.


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Febbraio 2014)

magari arriva al maktoum e si compra tutta la fininvest


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tanto l'anno prossimo non ci serve la visione CL


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Lo hanno confermato al TG5. Bruttissimo colpo per Sky. Significa che le partite le guarderò su internet, mica mi abbono su premium per una competizione che l'anno prossimo neanche giocheremo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

Un articolo del *Sole24Ore* spiega meglio la situazione: praticamente Mediaset entro l'estate finirà il piano di integrazione con la pay tv spagnola (Mediaset Espana) sul digitale terrestre. In questo modo il biscione potrà costruire un pacchetto contenente la pay tv italiana e una quota corposa di quella spagnola. Ma il piano di espansione non finisce qui. Questa integrazione con la Spagna avrebbe lo scopo di allettare partnership straniere. Infatti dopo l'estate Mediaset valuterà l'interessamento pervenutole da diversi partner televisivi internazionali: Al Jazeera, Rtl, Canal+ e la News Corporation di Rupert Murdoch. In particolare quest'ultimo, avendo già una posizione di rilievo in Italia, sarebbe molto interessato a stringere un'alleanza con Mediaset per aprirsi un mercato in Spagna.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

sarà la prima champions mondiale: la champions del 15-18


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

Intanto Sky ha preso l'esclusiva EL per il medesimo triennio 15-18. E' ufficiale pure questo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto Sky ha preso l'esclusiva EL per il medesimo triennio 15-18. E' ufficiale pure questo.



questo è un problema, noi che faremo champions o europa league in quegli anni?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stagione 2014/2015*
> 
> - Tutte le partite della CL saranno su SKY
> - La miglior partita del mercoledì sarà una esclusiva assoluta Mediaset, in chiaro.
> - Tutte le partite del'Europa League in chiaro e in pay saranno su Mediaset Premium.



Ma quindi il prossimo anno non ci sarà nessuna gara di Champions su Premium?? Cosa pago a fare l'abbonamento??


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il prossimo anno non ci sarà nessuna gara di Champions su Premium?? Cosa pago a fare l'abbonamento??



disdetta, ormai si fa cosi, ogni anno io cambio e vado dove conviene e poi mi fanno sempre offerte migliori cosi facendo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il prossimo anno non ci sarà nessuna gara di Champions su Premium?? Cosa pago a fare l'abbonamento??



per noi milanisti dovrebbe essere perfetto... almeno per me è così  il prossimo anno ci gusteremo in poltrona e in chiaro su Mediaset la miglior partita di CL del mercoledì. Per il resto potremo gustarci tutta l'EL che tra l'altro è l'unica competizione europea che potremo giocare (se ci va di c*lo). Poi a partire dal 2015, quando toneremo trionfalmente in CL, riavremo di nuovo i diritti su Mediaset Premium fino al 2018.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> per noi milanisti dovrebbe essere perfetto... almeno per me è così  il prossimo anno ci gusteremo in poltrona e in chiaro su Mediaset la miglior partita di CL del mercoledì. Per il resto potremo gustarci tutta l'EL che tra l'altro è l'unica competizione europea che potremo giocare (se ci va di c*lo). Poi a partire dal 2015, quando toneremo trionfalmente in CL, riavremo di nuovo i diritti su Mediaset Premium fino al 2018.



speriamo che ci torneremo davvero, comunque mi sa che mi hai convinto, per ora ho sky ma dopo i mondiali faccio premium cosi almeno vedo il milan in EL se ci arriviamo..


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il prossimo anno non ci sarà nessuna gara di Champions su Premium?? Cosa pago a fare l'abbonamento??



Fox Sports e probabilmente NFL


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fox Sports e probabilmente NFL



Fox Sports sta pure su Premium  per gli sport diversi dal calcio Sky ha Fox Sports 2, mentre Premium ha Eurosport 1 e 2... sono scelte. Io ad oggi preferisco Premium, mi fa vedere quello che mi interessa e mi fa pagare di meno.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ah, mi raccomando: Sky, dopo questa, non può NON alzare ulteriormente i prezzi!


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La notizia è un'altra... e non tutti l'hanno capita. 700M è una cifra altissima, che attualmente SKY paga per ottenere i diritti di tutta la Serie A. Mediaset attualmente spende 500M per tutto lo sport e 100M per i film. Ergo... non potrebbe mai permettersi di offrire una simile cifra solo per la CL se non avesse le spalle coperte da un investitore straniero che collabori col biscione. E lo dicono tutte le fonti che stanno riportando la notizia. Se a questo ci aggiungiamo che, guarda caso, adesso ci stiamo interessando anche alla costruzione dello stadio... a me pare evidente che qualcosa di grosso bolle in pentola.



Io credo che semplicemente abbiano approntato un piano d'investimento a tutto tondo, piuttosto significativo. La cosa più che a pensare ad investitori esteri mi fa sperare in un deciso piano di rilancio anche a livello di mercato del Milan.
Ma sono solo congetture


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

sky fa dei prezzi vergognosi...credo che mi farò Premium per la prima volta


----------



## juventino (10 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, mi raccomando: Sky, dopo questa, non può NON alzare ulteriormente i prezzi!



Se oseranno farlo ancora è la volta buona che disdico.
Detto ciò, non credo che l'assenza della Champions mi farà togliere Sky. On Demand lo uso tantissimo e guardo molti altri programmi oltre al calcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2014)

Vorrà dire che farò disdetta di Sky Sport e farò MP, nonostante la schifi in maniera vergognosa

Comunque fra due anni probabilmente ci saranno siti molto interessanti in grado di sfruttare la fibra ottica come si deve, speriamo


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque fra due anni probabilmente ci saranno siti molto interessanti in grado di sfruttare la fibra ottica come si deve, speriamo


Ma infatti il futuro sta li, già han fatto i primi passi anche in Italia con l'Nba League Pass. E storicamente l'NBA ha sempre anticipato tutti gli altri sport o federazioni anche e soprattutto su scala globale.
Certo...in Italia tolte le pochissime zone cablate il discorso è più complicato ma sicuramente in divenire, pur in ritardo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sì lo credo pure io, rimarrei scoperta 1 anno ma non mi va bene, speriamo si mettano d'accordo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma in un anno e mezzo di tempo fanno mille altri accordi tra loro... figuratevi se il satellite resta senza la copertura Champions.
Non ricordate un po' di tempo fa quando Sky acquistò tutti i diritti Champions? Con Caressa che osannava l'esclusiva con la bava alla bocca? Anche lì fecero un cospicuo investimento, e annunciarono tutto in pompa magna.
Sono andato a ripescare il vecchio comunicato..


> Diritti Tv Champions League in esclusiva a Sky fino al 2015, protesta Mediaset . Colpaccio di Sky Italia sul fronte dei diritti televisivi della Uefa Champions League: la pay tv di Rupert Murdoch si è infatti aggiudicata la trasmissione in esclusiva delle edizioni 2012-2013, 2013-2014 e 2014-2015 della più prestigiosa competizione calcistica per club europea (a cui la Rai ha recentemente rinunciato per quanto riguarda la messa in onda in chiaro). Con una cifra che si aggira intorno ai 100 milioni di euro Sky si è comprata l’esclusiva sia per la piattaforma satellitare che per quella digitale terrestre anche se di fatto, almeno fino al 2015



Beh, poi sappiamo come si sono accordati...

Sono d'accordo però che stavolta molleranno difficilmente l'osso, 700 milioni sono tanti, ci sono altri interessi dietro!
Si capirà già ad agosto: se Sky si accorderà con Mediaset per garantirle la Champions dell'anno prossimo, allora poi accadrà il reciproco. Se non succederà nulla allora si potrà davvero pensare a dei cambiamenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Febbraio 2014)

Stavolta se si scambiano i diritti, sarà Sky ad avere tutta la Champions...................... in SD


----------



## Van The Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se oseranno farlo ancora è la volta buona che disdico.
> Detto ciò, non credo che l'assenza della Champions mi farà togliere Sky. On Demand lo uso tantissimo e guardo molti altri programmi oltre al calcio.



Quotissimo, Champions o non Champions siamo su due pianeti distantissimi. Se non ci sarà la Champions me ne farò una ragione, e mi organizzerò diversamente, ma non rinuncerei mai alla qualità ed all'offerta di Sky


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi nessuno ha pensato alla seguente cosa ( che piu' ci penso, piu ha senso)

Nel 2015/2016, la champions sarà solo su MEDIASET PREMIUM, l' europa league solo su SKY.

Credete davvero che Mediaset "lasci andare" il Milan soltanto in Europa League in quella stagione?

Oppure cercherà di far abbonare a PREMIUM gli oltre 5.000.000 di tifosi del Milan che vogliono vedere la CL ?

Ragazziiiiii...non mi sembrano pure fantasie..anzi...che sia un buon presagio?


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi nessuno ha pensato alla seguente cosa ( che piu' ci penso, piu ha senso)
> 
> Nel 2015/2016, la champions sarà solo su MEDIASET PREMIUM, l' europa league solo su SKY.
> 
> ...



ma secondo te io cliente sky passo a premium per massimo 6 partite di champions del milan? o vado al bar o vado di acquisti singoli. sky non è solo calcio!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma secondo te io cliente sky passo a premium per massimo 6 partite di champions del milan? o vado al bar o vado di acquisti singoli. sky non è solo calcio!



Absolutely yes 

forse non tu.. ma tu per loro sei il nulla!

Guardano i grandi numeri! 

Molta gente segue sky principalmente solo per il calcio.
Tu cosa sceglieresti?

1) pagare 20-25 € al mese per vedere tutte le partite del campionato e la Champions League

2) pagare 30-40 € al mese per vedere solo il campionato?

Direi che il 80% degli utenti non avrebbe il minimo dubbio..


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Absolutely yes
> 
> forse non tu.. ma tu per loro sei il nulla!
> 
> ...




sky non è solo calcio! informati su qual'è il pacchetto piu venduto.

io ti ripeto scelgio f1, moto gp, atp 1000 e tutti gli slam, fox sport in hd, e mi compro le partite di champions che mi interessano.

se mi interessasse solo il calcio non spenderei 60 euro al mese oggi! ma ne spenderei 25 con premium.

p.s. e se il milan fosse in europa leagur?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

Guarda che so bene come funziona sky 

E ti ripeto, la maggior parte segue il calcio..non so come tu faccia ad avere dubbi 

Te li immagini i gobbi che credono di poter vincere la C.L. che rinunciano a vedere le partite??? io no 

Se il milan fosse in E.L... rinuncio a vederlo credo... di sicuro non pagherei 30-40 euro al mese per l' E.L.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Mediaset o non Mediaset, Sky o non Sky, la buona TSI svizzera trasmetterà sempre le partite delle squadre italiane (a meno che non ci sia il Basilea) in chiaro e continuerò a seguire la competizione lì


----------



## Van The Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Absolutely yes
> 
> forse non tu.. ma tu per loro sei il nulla!
> 
> ...



A parte che sicuramente Mediaset aumenterà i prezzi, la faccenda del campionato bisogna vedere come finisce, dato che il contratto è in scadenza, e Sky ha già detto che non vuole più pagare una carrettata di soldi per avere il medesimo prodotto di Premium


----------



## Van The Man (11 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mediaset o non Mediaset, Sky o non Sky, la buona TSI svizzera trasmetterà sempre le partite delle squadre italiane (a meno che non ci sia il Basilea) in chiaro e continuerò a seguire la competizione lì



Ricordo quando ero ragazzetto, e la TSI si captava anche dalle mie parti, le finali di Coppa Svizzera al vecchio stadio di Berna, e le gesta dell'Ambrì Piotta e della Federale Lugano


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (11 Febbraio 2014)

Non voglio crederci. Ho sky dai tempi quando ancora si chiamava Tele+. Non vorrei disdirlo perchè mi trovo benissimo da sempre..


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che so bene come funziona sky
> 
> E ti ripeto, la maggior parte segue il calcio..non so come tu faccia ad avere dubbi
> 
> ...



se sai bene di sky dovresti sapere che il pacchetto meno venduto è proprio il pacchetto calcio!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Non voglio crederci. Ho sky dai tempi quando ancora si chiamava Tele+. Non vorrei disdirlo perchè mi trovo benissimo da sempre..



io avevo stream


----------



## cris (11 Febbraio 2014)

non capisco dove sta il problema:

è evidente che sky comprerà i diritti da mediaset.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> non capisco dove sta il problema:
> 
> è evidente che sky comprerà i diritti da mediaset.



infatti..andrà sicuramente cosi..


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Alla fine ragazzi la cosa da dire è soltanto una, in queste battaglie chi ci rimette alla fine siamo solo e soltanto noi clienti. Come sempre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine ragazzi la cosa da dire è soltanto una, in queste battaglie chi ci rimette alla fine siamo solo e soltanto noi clienti. Come sempre.



infatti..se fossimo intelligenti dovremmo disidire tutti gli abbonamenti alle pay tv, senza noi clienti che paghiamo loro non andrebbero da nessuna parte, hanno ormai troppo potere, se facessimo cosi vedremmo tutto in chiaro, tipo come è successo per la liga che è finita alle tv locali..


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti..se fossimo intelligenti dovremmo disidire tutti gli abbonamenti alle pay tv, senza noi clienti che paghiamo loro non andrebbero da nessuna parte, hanno ormai troppo potere, se facessimo cosi vedremmo tutto in chiaro, tipo come è successo per la liga che è finita alle tv locali..



Alla fine da tutto questo io che c'ho premium mi vedo i prezzi assolutamente aumentati, per vedere di fatto quello che già comunque vedo ora, quindi me lo prendo nel didietro. Sky per comprare i diritti da premium non farà altro che aumentare i prezzi per ammortizzare lo sforzo. Alla fin della fiera aumentano a tutti e due i clienti, stop.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2014)

Non è scontato che Premium venda i diritti a Sky, stanno puntando molto sul fatto della esclusiva e di aver rotto il monopolio satellitare (parole di Piersilvio). Tra l'altro hanno investito 700M e cederli a Sky per rientrare anche della metà non avrebbe molto senso. 
Se hanno speso quei soldi, per me, è perché hanno qualcuno dietro. Non lo hanno fatto nell'ottica di rivenderli a Sky. Proprio oggi, Marco Iaria della Gazzetta dello Sport, parla di Al Jazeera che entrerebbe nel mercato delle pay tv nostrane. La situazione, in realtà, è più complessa di come si possa pensare. La Pay tv di Mediaset, infatti, entro l'estate dovrebbe fondersi con Mediaset Espana per creare una nuova società capace di contenere il 100% di Mediaset Premium e la maggioranza della Pay tv spagnola (Digital +). In questo modo, la nuova società che si verrebbe a creare sarebbe molto appetibile sul mercato in quanto un investitore che ci mettesse sopra le mani avrebbe il controllo delle Pay tv di due paesi come Spagna e Italia. Gli arabi hanno già investito sulla Pay tv francese beIN Sports, ma non è da escludere che vogliano mettere le mani anche su quelle delle due penisole. Ad ogni modo, gli acquirenti o nuovi soci non mancherebbero, infatti si parla anche di colossi americani (BlackRock, Kkr e Permira ) e la stessa Canal +. 

Piersilvio Berlusconi: _«Non è solo una questione sportiva, Mediaset sta lavorando ad un progetto di sviluppo che porti le nostre pay tv a crescere anche all'estero, soprattutto in Spagna, ed avere i diritti della Champions è un tassello fondamentale per lo sviluppo»_


----------

